# graco 395st old style



## chad1 (Mar 5, 2017)

I picked up the same graco 395st that was posted about in another thread. i tried to respond in that thread but it would not let me cause it was 500 days old.

mine was also missing the filter assembly. I ordered one from graco for $155. I just installed it and used it to paint some trim...i also installed a cup in the back for the hoses...i have a 20 foot hose that i used to pant some trim with a 208ff tip. seems to have worked good.
































> 
> mine does not leak but it does not seem to have the pressure my 440 impact has. I'm thinking about ordering the inline pressure gauge from graco. I saw some pics of the old 395st and 495st with a pressure gauge. just curious on what peoples thoughts are with this old style machine....

im new to the forum so hello and happy to be here.

chad


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a reminder, when trying to respond to a thread that is out of date, there is a box at the bottom allowing you to acknowledge the thread is an older one. Just check the box and you can proceed with posting.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Older units work good if you take care of them. Some may even prefer them over the newer ones as the electronic board is not as much of a worry. I replaced a board in a 695 once and it was an extra 3 bills.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Older units work good if you take care of them. Some may even prefer them over the newer ones as the electronic board is not as much of a worry. I replaced a board in a 695 once and it was an extra 3 bills.


Good to see you checking in Sean.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Good to see you checking in Sean.


Thanks man. 

Had to reset my password as I couldn't get in the door lol.


----------



## chad1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Workaholic said:


> Older units work good if you take care of them. Some may even prefer them over the newer ones as the electronic board is not as much of a worry. I replaced a board in a 695 once and it was an extra 3 bills.


thanks for feedback


----------



## chad1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Workaholic said:


> Older units work good if you take care of them. Some may even prefer them over the newer ones as the electronic board is not as much of a worry. I replaced a board in a 695 once and it was an extra 3 bills.


added my gauge yet to try it out, will do this weekend.


----------



## Diamond Cut (9 mo ago)

chad1 said:


> added my gauge yet to try it out, will do this weekend.
> View attachment 89617


I have this same rig and need to order the part that connects the filter assembly to the machine but the parts diagram doesn't appear to list that as an individual part. It just shows the filter assembly with the part attached. Did your filter come with that part attached or did you order it separately? I would also like to add a pressure gauge. Do you have a link or part number for the one you have? Thanks in advance.


----------

